

Theo de Raadt explains how hardware support works in Windows, OpenBSD and Linux - cnst
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=140365895923090&w=2

======
Yver
I expected something factual.

~~~
kjs3
Wrong author for that.

------
teilo
Yes, because OpenBSD has SO much hardware support.

~~~
anko
he forgot the "if your hardware is supported at all" part.

